# tank still cloudy



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok i have a 20 gallon grow out tank and i have 7 african peacocks in it along with a pleco. this is just for the time betill they get bigger. I have a 20-40 gallon filter a 5-15 gallon filter along with a spounge filter on the tank along with a power head. All my levels are good in the tank, my ph is a little low and im not sure how to raise it. i have live plants in it along with a piece of drift wood. My problem is my water has a white haze in it. I can see the haze moving in the water that looks like micro particals of sand and im not sure if it is sand or not. i have play sand in my tank. Im going to try and not feed them for a day or two and see if it clears up. Im wondering if anyone knows what my problem is? my ammonia lvls are fine and everything else is good just not sure what it could be. any thoughts?????


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

How long has the tank been set up? How long have you had the sand in it? How long have you had the haze?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tank had been set up about 2 months sand i'm it since then and haze has been since I set tank up just got really bad in the past few days. This morning I could Hardly see in it i'm going to do a 90% water change and see of that helps hourly it don't come back i'm not sure what it is though


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the cloudiness white or green? White is a bacteria bloom and green is an algae bloom.

I'd post your actual test results, because you usually don't have either one of those unless one of the test results are off.

How long do you have your aquariums lights on each day? Is the tank exposed to the sun? What kind of fixture and bulbs?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a white haze I did a water change and it went away for the most part i'm guessing cus there was slot of poop in the tank lot of it was hiding behind rocks which I took out and so fat it's good not sure though may come back but Donno. I keep my lights on about ten hours and they are led lights with moonglow also


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

White haze is bacteria. They bloom because there are so (too) many nutrients, check your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. It went away because you removed a lot of the bacteria floating free in the water. And let's hope, nutrients (poo) too.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> White haze is bacteria. They bloom because there are so (too) many nutrients, check your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. It went away because you removed a lot of the bacteria floating free in the water. And let's hope, nutrients (poo) too.


Yep....and another way to know for sure is to stop feeding the fish totally for a few days after a large water change assuming you have good mechanical filtration.


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

dont forget to vacuum your tank at least once a week. since you are using sand as substrate, just keep the aquarium vacuum a few cm above the substrate, so only the poo-poo and not the sand get siphoned.

Also it is not recommended to do such big water changes (90%). Rather doing regular 20- 30% 1 to 3 times a week. And avoid overfeeding your fish, that should solve the problem.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

kira said:


> dont forget to vacuum your tank at least once a week. since you are using sand as substrate, just keep the aquarium vacuum a few cm above the substrate, so only the poo-poo and not the sand get siphoned.
> 
> Also it is not recommended to do such big water changes (90%). Rather doing regular 20- 30% 1 to 3 times a week. And avoid overfeeding your fish, that should solve the problem.


As long as the water going in is the same temp and the chemistry is the same or within reason you can do large water changes. I do 85% once a week.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

My water is right about spit on out of tap only thing I add when I do water change is amquel they ask seem happy have 6 cichlids and a Pleco in a 20 gallon tank. They 2" and all great health. Love it I have a 55 i'm Gonna be setting them up in.


----------

